# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  وصفي التل الفارس الرمز في الذاكرة الوطنية

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]



وصفي التل 



الفارس الرمز في الذاكرة الوطنيـــة الأردنية 










بقلم



عبدالكريم أحمد الخلايلـــه



وصفي التل هو من رجالات الأردن الذين ساهموا بفاعلية ٍ في بناء الأردن ، وإستقراره وأمنــه ، متقلدا وسام الإنتماء للأردن ، والولاء للعرش الهاشمي ، متمثلا ً ؛ الإخلاص والتفاني في عمله ، والجرأة في طروحاته ،متواضعا ً في سلوكه ، غير متكلف ٍ في تصرفاته ، قويا ً في شكيمته،لا يخاف في الحق لومة لائم ٍ، يقول بما يؤمن ، ويؤمن بمايقول ، محاورا ً فذا ً ، سياسيا ً بارعا ً ، معروفا ً بتمسكه بالثوابت الوطنية والقومية ، مدافعا ً عن الحقوق الفلسطينية قولا ً وفعلا ً ، فمن إشتراكه في القتال على أرض فلسطين في عام 1948 م مجاهدا متطوعا ً، إلى دعمه لحركة النضال الفلسطيني ، في قولته المشهورة " عمــّــان هانوي العرب " إلى كتابه " فلسطين دور العقل والخلق في معركة التحرير " سيظل وصفي التل الفارس الرمز في الذاكرة الوطنية الأردنية .



ولد وصفي التل على أرض العراق ، وتحديدا في كردستان العراق عام 1919 م ، وعاش ست سنوات ٍ من عمره فيها ، إلى أن عاد للأردن ، فواصل تعليمه ، وتخرج من مدرسة السلط الثانوية عام 1937 م ، فغادر إلى بيروت للإلتحاق بكلية العلوم الطبيعية في جامعة بيروت الأمريكية ، وهناك كانت فرصته في التعرف على شخصيات ٍ ذات مشارب متنوعة ، فتأثر بفكر " حركة القوميين العرب " . ثم أتيحت له الفرصة للإلتحاق بالجيش البريطاني حتى حمل رتبة " رئيس " إلى أن تم تسريحه بسبب ميوله القومية العربية . وفي عام 1948 م إلتحق بحركة الجهاد المقدس : جيش الإنقاذ بقيادة " فوزي القاوقجي " للدفاع عن أرض فلسطين ، فوق ترابها الطهور ، وظل هاجسه القومي يدفعه إلى أن إلتحق بالجيش السوري عام 1949 م حتى حمل رتبة " مقدم " .



عمل وصفي التل في عدة وظائف في الحكومة الأردنية ، وتدرج فيها إلى أن تم تعيينه مديرا ً للتوجيه الوطني عام 1955 م ، ثم رئيسا للتشريفات الملكية عام 1957 م ، إلى أن تم تعيينه قائما ً بالأعمال في السفارة الأردنية في إيران عام 1958 م ، ثم سفيرا ً للأردن في بون عام 1961 م ، وسفيرا ً للأردن في بغداد في نفس العام . وبتاريخ 28 / 1 / 1962 م صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتكليف وصفي التل بتشكيل الحكومة لأول مرة ٍ ، ثم قام بتشكيل الحكومة للمرة الثانية في عام 1965 م ،إلى أن تم تعيينه رئيسا ً للديوان الملكي عام 1967 م ، ثم صدرت الإرادة الملكية الساميــــة بتكليف وصفي التل بتشــكيل الحكومـة ، للمرة الثالثة بتاريخ 28 / 10 / 1970 م 



تعرض وصفي التل للإغتيال بتارخ 28 / 11 / 1971 م ، أمام فندق الشيراتون بالقاهرة عندما كان يتولى المشاركة في إجتماع مجلس الدفاع العربي المشترك ، واستشهد هناك .



فإلى جنات الخلد ، يا أبا مصطفى



وستظل الفارس الرمز في الذاكرة الوطنية 


                                               ***   ***   ***


ضريح وصفي التل في " الكمالية " غرب صويلح























[/align]*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الله يرحمه :SnipeR (4):

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]The Sad man_ Jordan

* أشكرك على مرورك [/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع رائع 

الله يعطيك العافيه يا كبير

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]
الأخ معاذ ملحم 

أشكرك َ جزيلا ً على مداخلتك َ وعلى تواصلك الدائم [/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يخليك يا سيدي 

ولو احنا ما عملنا اشي .... هاض من واجبنا .... وقد ما عملنا بنظل مقصرين معكم 

لأنه مواضيعكم المميزه بتعمل على ابداع القسم وتميزه 

أشكرك يا صديقي على مواضيعك ... ننتظر جديدك و ابداعاتك

----------


## كركيه

اشكرك اخ عبد الكريم ع الموضوع الرائع والشهاده لله من اجمل واروع المواضيع وبالطبع من اجمل واقدر شخصيات الاردن مصطفى وهبي التل :Bl (8):

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]كركية 

* واللـَّـه والسـَّـبـِع ْ تـِنـْـعام 

** أشكرك ِ جزيلا ً على مداخلتك الطيبة [/align]*

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## رشا احمد

الله يرحمه

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]رشا أحمد 

شكرا ً[/align]*

----------


## يوسف دروبي

اللهم ارحمه ووسع مدخله وجافي الارض عن جنبيه وابعثه امننا مطمئنا الى جنات الخلد يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ميزو @

*صباح الخير للجميع*

----------

